# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Blade and Soul bot MMOviper

## KuRIoS

The MMOViper team released their newest bot to Blade and Soul, currently it has the following features

*Current features:*

Patrolling - Defined area where you want to huntZone in/out of instancesPick up lootRez when you dieHotkey rotationsHarvest and gathering

*
Suggested features to add:*

Pet skills/abilities for summonersDodging

Below is a small video of the bot in action


*
My first go with MMOVipers Blade and Soul bot. 
*
I started off by downloading a fighting routine for my class from the forums and a path. Since this was my first time running the bot. It is also important to note that the bot is still early development and features are added daily (7th of February 2016) 

Put the grindfiles, as in where you want the bot to run in root folder of Resources/PatrolAreas

Put the combat files etc in the profile root folder Resources/profiles

For grinding, it is important to stress out that you need to be within 3 levels of the mob you are grinding to get XP.
Getting started:


So first thing you do is start the game and then afterwards, MMOViper.Open the profile you wish to use or create one on your own.Go to the area where your path is made for, or create your own (covered later)Start the bot
It really is this simple.
What strikes me is that the bot is still fairly new at this date (9th of February) and the *MMOViper* *Bot* forums are therefore not too active. One user, Zazzey has uploaded a full grind compendium that is okay as a start and he has uploaded fighting routines for most classes. 

*Things to consider*
· The bot is new and the MMOViper team is constantly adding new features, therefore, this review is likely to change quite a bit over time. 
· The forums are kinda dead at the moment, so you will have to know your way around a bot, however, the *Blade And Souls Bot* from MMOViper is really userfriendly and you should be running within an hour or two. 
· The bot movements from your own screen looks shaky and botlike, but observe it from another toon and you will notice that it looks quite human.
· Your $5 USD/month access isn’t limited to the *MMOViper Blade and Souls bot* it also gives you access to all of their other bots and radars for other games. 




PRICE: $5 USD per month ($30 USD 6 months subscription) *Buy here!*
_Unlike other sites where you pay for every bot, with MMOViper you pay once and get access to all of your bots. That includes all future updates, forums, and user submitted contributions that are added to the site. No more waisting money on one product only to waste more on another a few weeks down the road.

_Gameguard killer can be found in this thread http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...speedhack.html

Contents of this thread
*Post 1: hi5's review
**Post 2: News from MMOViper
**Post 3: How to make a patrol
**Post 4: How to farm world bosses

*GRIND PROFILES:
10-14 Highland Gate - Gloomdross forest 10-13 Gloomdross forest.rar ** HEAVY TRAFIC**

----------


## HI5

*HI5 Bot Review Series

*


MMOViper Blade and Soul Bot

Here we go with another short review of what seems to be the first Blade and Soul bot - is it hard to setup? is it worth the price? lets find out!


*How complicated this bot really is?
*
It's the second time I'm using viperbots so I'm not gonna lie, I did had some handicap after using their ESO bot nearly two years ago. I did managed to forget pretty much everything about it since I've been using it for only a couple of days back then, but it did took me much less to set the combat properly this time, and to be precise - about 20 minutes to figure out where everything goes. As a first time user I'd say *you'll spend on your first combat setup (including tweaking it to your liking) at least a couple of hours*. Good news is that this is pretty much the only complicated part, because *making path profiles couldn't be simpler - you click auto add, you run, you stop auto add - viola!* All done. So *as a new user you will most likely have everything set and running within 2h*, and once you get a hold of how combat works - you will also know how to set it for any other of their bots since it's pretty much the same (which is a good thing considering the *$5 / month sub covers all of the bots, not just BNS*).

*How well does it actually works?
*

The only right thing to say here is that it works as good or as bad as you make it to work, meaning that with all the customization (especially for combat) that you have you can make it fight on a very good level as long as you take the time to tweak everything right.* 20 minutes combat setup for me was more than enough to grind mobs at 6-7 lvl while being lvl 6* without any issues (well aside of me forgetting to get the char some potions  :Stick Out Tongue: ). The only thing I found missing was that it doesn't seem to support dodging, which in this particular game can save you from taking good portion of damage, but then again - not many bots do that.

It's also worth to mention that both paths and combat profiles can be exported, meaning there's already *plenty of user-made combat profiles available for download on their forums* even despite the fact the bot is barely few days old (a very good news for people as lazy as me ^ ^)
*BackGround mode
*
Short - yes
Longer - It got a very well working background mode, I was able to use my PC freely while botting, the only problem I found was a yellow text informing me about bot status that was at the top at all times, but it didin't bothered me enough to find out if I can disable it.



*Customer support
*
I did not needed to use customer support for this particular bot, however after doing some research / digging through their forum it seemed to be on a very good level - bot author was replying to a lot of the threads, asking users to submit requests and ideas for improvement while keeping it very cheerful and polite - I got to say I was actually pretty impressed (might be partially because I've had a really bad experience with customer support for previous bot I was reviewing  :Stick Out Tongue: )


*Pros & Cons
*
*Pros:
*
-Extremely easy and fast in use path recorder, making your own path takes less than downloading any pre-made ones
-A lot of advanced options for tweaking combat to your liking
-Nice customer support
-Background mode

*
Cons:
*
-Fairly hard to setup combat
-Lack of dodging




*To buy or not to buy?
**
*Bot definitely does it's job so considering you get 10+ bots for many different games for $5 / months I'd say definitely worth it. I'm not a fan of sub-based purchases, but at this price it's still a very nice deal, even if you're going to bot only one of the games. 


*
*

----------


## viperbot

Arg I cant edit the post anymore to add features.. so you all are going t have to dig through the pages to find whats new. Sorry. I'm talking to the admin to try and fix.

But today I added harvesting and gathering.  :Smile:  A few more features too.

FROM KuRIoS: It seems Viper is not interested in updating you guys here, so I have taken latest notes from forum
February 10, 2016 MMOViperBot Version 2.1.3.9

BNS Bot:
- Tweak: Waiting longer for weapon repair when durability is <= 2
- Bugfix: Sometimes when entering a dungeon it will say waypoint is too far away
- Bugfix: Fixed broken offsets



BSN Bot: 
- Bugfix: Fixed looting bug where bot would get stuck trying to loot if inventory was full
- Bugfix: Tweaked looting, should now loot all world/boss chests
- Tweak: Reduced distance for interaction (some objects would not press F otherwise)
- Added: Weapon Repair when durability is 2 or less. Set campfire in patrol/misc, AND connect it with green nav mesh via patrol/navigation.

Did you know? 
You can now repair your weapon before it breaks in the Blade and Soul Bot. Here is how you do it.
First, load up your patrol via the patrol tab. Click on the MISC tab. Now, run to a campfire near
where you are in game. Once you are on top of it, in the MISC tab, click SET to set the campfire 
spot. Then SAVE your patrol. Next, go into the patrol/navigation tab. Click on auto, to auto record
green nav lines from the campfire back to your grind area in your patrol. Make sure to connect up
all the dots. Stop the auto, and save again. Your bot will now repair your weapon when its durability
is 2 or less. (Make sure you have some repair tools in your inventory!)

----------


## KuRIoS

How to make a patrol / path of the area you wish to grind

----------


## KuRIoS

ANd here how to farm world bosses with the bot

----------


## KuRIoS

> Thanks a lot, maybe you guys should merge the post from hi5 with yours..


Done, tried to make it a bit better now..  :Smile:   :Smile: 

I will seek to update this thread as much as we can so it reflects the state of the bot  :Smile: 

How to set it up

----------


## Pebyoghmoob

This bot seem to coming along nicely, is there a way where I can make it interact with the firepit to repair? also can I multibot with 1 viperbot account or do I have to pay for each account per bot?

----------


## visitor

Awesome, Thanks!

----------


## KuRIoS

> This bot seem to coming along nicely, is there a way where I can make it interact with the firepit to repair? also can I multibot with 1 viperbot account or do I have to pay for each account per bot?


As far as I understand it, it is 1 session per account you buy.

----------


## mayainverse

so how exactly can I use this to make gold in game? as at least for a f2p player gold doesnt actually drop off mobs. and there really is not any mob drops that actually sell fo shit anyways. only farmable stuff in game it seems atm is farming blackwyrm(doubt bot can do this) and the blue dungeons. possible for the bot to queue for dungeons itself and do basic combat? doesnt have to be amaizing and just stays for loot split(doesnt even need to bid) then once it detects players leaving it would leave then requeue dungeon?

----------


## mayainverse

so how exactly can I use this to make gold in game? as at least for a f2p player gold doesnt actually drop off mobs. and there really is not any mob drops that actually sell fo shit anyways. only farmable stuff in game it seems atm is farming blackwyrm(doubt bot can do this) and the blue dungeons. possible for the bot to queue for dungeons itself and do basic combat? doesnt have to be amaizing and just stays for loot split(doesnt even need to bid) then once it detects players leaving it would leave then requeue dungeon?

I actually thing this would be waaaay better than an open world grinder as open world grinding is not nearly as good as it is for most games.

----------


## iwabo

Any videos for KFM rotations?

----------


## Herbs

Is there a way to get the bot for just the 5 dollars for one month or do I need to do 30 right away?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Is there a way to get the bot for just the 5 dollars for one month or do I need to do 30 right away?


you need to pay the 30 USD, but it also gives you access to a lot of other bots  but if you dont like the bot after having used it for 24 hours you can get your money back.. I just made a small tutorial on how to create a simple path for the bot to follow  :Smile:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbVsD0SQ8Y

----------


## Herbs

> you need to pay the 30 USD, but it also gives you access to a lot of other bots  but if you dont like the bot after having used it for 24 hours you can get your money back.. I just made a small tutorial on how to create a simple path for the bot to follow  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbVsD0SQ8Y


Is there any way to buy it without paypal? I went and got a prepaid debit with 31 on it and it wont let me link to paypal?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Is there any way to buy it without paypal? I went and got a prepaid debit with 31 on it and it wont let me link to paypal?


no idea, maybe mmoviper can answer that question  :Smile:  Unfortunately it doesnt seem like he is that active, try sending him a pm.

----------


## Herbs

> no idea, maybe mmoviper can answer that question  Unfortunately it doesnt seem like he is that active, try sending him a pm.


I cant seem to make an account on that site to message him but I found an email on there so i sent one through that, just got to wait for a reply, I'm really hoping, went and traded in my wiiu so I could get the bot for this lol x.x

----------


## KuRIoS

> I cant seem to make an account on that site to message him but I found an email on there so i sent one through that, just got to wait for a reply, I'm really hoping, went and traded in my wiiu so I could get the bot for this lol x.x


You can send him a pm here too http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/priv...newpm&u=820617

----------


## KuRIoS

updated viperbot's post with updates.

----------


## viperbot

Thanks KuRIos.

All updated and working after today's patch! Took a while, but everything seems to be running smoothly again.

Please post requests and features you would like to see in the bot.

----------


## PhAnToM1004

I think conditions for the rotations would be best, like for assassin IF stealth And/Or F/4 Available Use, If not then RMB, and If stealth </= 1s and Target Poison use 1 ect ect

Will add a complexity to the rotation which is much needed to get the most of the bot and will also bring more availability to solo content

----------


## Herbs

Do you happen to know how to set it up with potions?

----------


## viperbot

Potions are setup in your SINGLE mob hotkeys.. set the health and key and delay. Watch some of the help videos to see how hotkeys are made on the viper site.

----------


## viperbot

Please help with features you would like to see. Currently working on PVP.

----------


## porkie

At least yellow quest storyline, I think this would be much better for your bot than pvp, But thats just my opinion.

----------


## viperbot

Bot has been updated and working with today's patch.

I am working on dailys, dungeon runs, and arean pvp.

----------


## bekoo

How about more Payment Methods?

Like PaymentWall with Giropay ect?

or 
1 Month Subscriptions

----------


## kyoko

Does the bot have rotations set up already or do I have to program them myself after purchasing the bot?

----------


## Lideratus

do I want to buy this bot but I have many questions I can answer?

Does this bot for use with any class?
This bot passes all the dungueons-only mode?
Does it work only with 1 account?
He recorded a dungueon that I do and repeats them if I want to?

----------


## porkie

> How about more Payment Methods?
> 
> Like PaymentWall with Giropay ect?
> 
> or 
> 1 Month Subscriptions


Think from his prospective, I dont think he will ever do monthly subscriptions because If he did he would lose lots of cash because within a month or two another company/group/person will make a better bot and people will switch over to that said bot. So with his 3 months he at least gets a good chunk out of people before they jump bridge.

----------


## viperbot

@lider.

Yes, works with all classes.
You can run in and out of dungeons farming
There are a quite a few premade patrols/farm routes, but its not hard to make your own.
Works with 2 computers at a time.

@porkie, there is quite a bit of work that goes into making a bot. I think it is priced competitively.

----------


## shileno

bot 1-45 ? farm quest ?

----------


## porkie

I was kinda defending you Viper from a business view and never mentioned about the price which I think is good, If I came across negative towards you It was not meant that way.

----------


## viperbot

@porkie, no worries, its all good!

----------


## Maxic

you can give trial kay to 1 day..??

----------


## boter

does this bot support muiltiwindows?

----------


## viperbot

People have been asking me.. so some FAQ:

1. Yes it works on windows 10
2. Yes it works with all classes
3. So far, NO bans yet.

----------


## KuRIoS

viperbot still works flawlessly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Friggz

Anyway u can use this for moneymaking if ur not premium and can earn from hunting
for example mining

----------


## viperbot

@friggz, you can farm essences and put them on the AH.

@everybody else:

Updated to fix background mode, misc bugs, campfire fixes, and tweaked aiming. Posting 2.1.4.3

----------


## kksoul

Im really interested in buying it, but the main reason im doing it is to gather quartz. Could you please make a tutorial or explain me how to config to it?

----------


## Shazi1

Hi, new forum user here.

I see this bot is mainly for patrolling/grinding. What is the purpose of that since the income from this game is through quest rewards?

I think the price is good, although 6 months is a long time. But if this bot could run story quest to level and do dailies then definitely worth the $$.

----------


## viperbot

If you are premium, the gold drops are about 2 gp an hour.. if you are free, you can farm world bosses to sell essences on the AH.

----------


## russviruz

can this bot do quests automatically? 1-45? like I4T EZBot

----------


## viperbot

No, it doesn not have automated questing yet.

----------


## shouldibuythisbot

Hello just registered to ask a question about this bot. Can this farm Brightstone ruins with Summoner 7/24 with me being fully AFK ?

----------


## viperbot

I dont recommend botting anything 24/7 as its too easy to get banned.

But the bot can run in/out of dungeons just fine all in the background.

Problem right now, is I need to add a inventory sell/trash, as it fills up quick with white trash shards.

----------


## shouldibuythisbot

> I dont recommend botting anything 24/7 as its too easy to get banned.
> 
> But the bot can run in/out of dungeons just fine all in the background.
> 
> Problem right now, is I need to add a inventory sell/trash, as it fills up quick with white trash shards.


I PM'ed you.

----------


## mykki

> I dont recommend botting anything 24/7 as its too easy to get banned.
> 
> But the bot can run in/out of dungeons just fine all in the background.
> 
> Problem right now, is I need to add a inventory sell/trash, as it fills up quick with white trash shards.



Im not 100% sure about this but if you sell to vendors it uses your market limit. Atleast when i sold some useless stuff to vendor i had like 10 spots left on market but my market limit hit me when i sold stuff to vendor. So just advice figure if effects markets otherwise make bot salvage trash items

----------


## KuRIoS

> Im not 100% sure about this but if you sell to vendors it uses your market limit. Atleast when i sold some useless stuff to vendor i had like 10 spots left on market but my market limit hit me when i sold stuff to vendor. So just advice figure if effects markets otherwise make bot salvage trash items


good job helping other users

----------


## viperbot

Bot updated for latest patch.

----------


## KillahSeven

Can anyone tell me how long the bot takes from 1-45 ?

----------


## viperbot

I've never timed it. It doesnt do the gold quests, so you have to stop botting every once in a while and run the gold quest to change zones manually. Eventually the bot will do it, but for now it doesnt do quests.

----------


## Andy Ang

Hi i just need an enquiry before i buy this bot.
I need a bot that is able to run around in a map, just to mine quartz and to change channel from 1 - 6 and repeat.
isit possible to do this?

----------


## liljay

is there ANY chance or any option to buy this bot without credit card?
i mean, in germany we usually not using credit cards, only for paying huge things like flight tickets..
so in that case i dont have a credit card but using paypal since 8 years! so why isnt there any option to choose ??

----------


## jasonc6710

can u make a vid for BnS on as they go in and out of instance and lets say after u get to a point u have to jump or use a wind stride by pressing f then keep going how will it do that

----------


## thi4go

I really want to buy, but only for 30 days. I do not need 6 months.
Why not create a way to buy only 30 days? Sell more.

----------


## viperbot

Updated bot.. added combat scripting and general scripting ability.  :Smile:

----------


## mint68

can you make it support thailand server it just opened yesterday.

----------


## imkidzzup

can you make it support thailand server it just opened yesterday.

Blade & Soul - Garena Thailand

----------


## kimochi01

bạn có biêt có bao nhiều nhà cái casino online uy tín trên toàn thế giới? nêu chưa hay tìm hiểu ngay tại game slot đổi thưởng doithuong.vn nơi bình chọn những nhà cái đang tín cậy hàng đầu thế giới ngoài ra cũn là trang tin tức đánh giá về các trò chơi đang được nhiều người chơi nhất

----------

